# even with the saftey glasses



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

I was wearing a face shield, and managed to get ferric chloride (for etching circuit board, nasty acid!) splashed in my eye......owch.

I know what ya mean man!!!


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Ouch, my wife had an abrasion on her eye and believe me it wasn't pleasant for her. Couldn't imagine a chemical burn on top of that. 

I think her's hurt for about a week.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

im going to have nightmares now because of that picture


----------



## tim123 (Feb 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> im going to have nightmares now because of that picture


then it was all worth it


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i got a metal shaving in my eye once. i didnt want my boss to get mad at me so i worked with it in my eye all day. i went home and rinsed it out and luckily i was ok. i was a helper. im smarter now


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Here is photo of the rust ring removal tool and procedure. It works like a Dremel tool,you grind away the rust spot.


----------



## Ohmbre (Oct 8, 2009)

Had something similar happen to me. Only I was instructed to go to the General Contractors trailer to use the eye wash bottle they had to flush my eye out. It worked ok, only I caught an infection from it. Everytime I blinked it felt like sandpaper rubbing against my eye. Turns out as soon as you break that seal on the eyewash bottle you're supposed to throw it away. Damn G.C.'s
Now if I'm drilling overhead I wear gogles.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i have goggles, and glasses. if i think it can get in my eyes, goggles. 

Ive had to have metal removed twice from my eye. never wanna do that again


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Don't look up when using the pole gun.:laughing:

Concrete spatters every where when you shoot it.
I would wear a hard hat with at least safety glasses and tuck my head down to cover my collar then yell "fire in the hole".
If you hit it square and use the proper shot all should go pretty well.
Some guys have a problem with the concrete getting in their eyebrows and accumulating on their sweaty forehead ready to have it drop into their eyeballs when they remove their goggles or better yet wipe their face with a concrete contaminated sleeve.

I'm glad you had access to some decent medical help and of course, wish you a full and speedy recovery. :thumbsup:


----------

